
How the E-Book Will Change the Way We Read and Write - zaveri
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123980920727621353.html
======
mikeyur
I always thought the E-Book would've caught on awhile ago. It has taken awhile
to get into prime time.

~~~
arjunnarayan
It was the E-Ink screen that was holding them up. It still is in a way - its
the most expensive component.

